# sealed Tempest-X2 or ported Shiva-X2?



## dragonrage (Feb 14, 2007)

I've got about 3cuft of overall space to work with (which must include the driver and port volumes). Playing around with WinISD, a ported Shiva-X2 works, as does a sealed Tempest-X2. What would you rather have? The ported Shiva will dig lower but the Tempest has more sensitivity and more Vd.


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

i would probably do sealed 15, unless u can do the shiva with a low tuning, which will probably be hard with limited space. im getting rid of my ported 10s for a sealed 15 to gain pretty much the same output with less wattage, just giving up a slight bit of low end


----------



## xBlitzkriegx (Dec 5, 2010)

Shiva X-2 http://www.diycable.com/main/pdf/Shiva-X2 App-note.pdf

Tempest X-2 http://www.diycable.com/main/pdf/TX2Apps.pdf

id chose the 12" as it would work better in the space given. output would prolly be nearly equal.


----------

